#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2006 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2006.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2009 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2008 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2010 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2007 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2006 IT Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## goswami kumar

thanks a lot. i got what i wanted through this link. thank you so much.

----------

